# Keeps tearing apart his BEDS!



## Bailizzle812 (Feb 9, 2008)

Ok guys im not too sure what to do with this....our bailey seems to think that his bed is a toy...we have gone thru 5 beds with him...3 within a month...everytime we give him his new bed he starts to scratch it and then bites until the stuffing comes out....

now we discipline him whenever we see him do this and tell him NO! but he still manages to destroys them...so now we just keep him on his blanket..i just fold it up and leave it on the floor for him... he's been with that for some time now and he doesnt try to tear that apart...i was just wondering if i should bother getting him a new bed or just leaving him with his blanket...cause it kind of makes me feel bad to just see him lying on his blanket like that instead of a comfy bed? any suggestion is very much appreciated

oh and he has calmed down with eating his poop and biting the walls and furniture...he's actually gotten alot better with his destructive behavior..its just this one issue that i've been trying to figure out..THANKS!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

If he tears up the beds, stop buying beds.

Esther slept on the bare floor in her crate for nearly a year because even a blanket wouldn't survive in there with her, It doesn't appear to have damaged her delicate feelings in the least.


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

Once Dominic tore up his bed I just didn't buy another. I knew he'd just unstuff it just like he unstuffs his toys! If Bailey needs a "special place" you could get a kennel, take the door off and just fill it will his blankets. One of my Shelties had one like that and he loved it.


----------



## Bailizzle812 (Feb 9, 2008)

yea ive decided not to buy him another one..for now he seems content with the blanket so ill just stick him to that...thanks for your help guys


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

im a sucker about beds in the crate...my dog rips them and I buy him more....he doesn't eat the stuffing though so I can get away with it.

This fall I kinda got annoyed with the bed ripping...he'd stopped for a long time and suddenly started up again. So bf and I did research and decided to get him a Kuranda bed...they're kinda like a hammock, but pretty indestrictible...so he gets something comfy and my poketbook gets a break!

Then I just bought some cheap 4 dollar towels from kmart, which he can rip to his heart's content, to put on top of the kuranda bed...that seemed to work out pretty well.


----------



## dcmidnight (Oct 15, 2007)

Bailizzle812 said:


> yea ive decided not to buy him another one..for now he seems content with the blanket so ill just stick him to that...thanks for your help guys


Make sure you watch the blankets. Max did this to the pads/beds we put in his crate so we took it out and left him with a blanket. Then small pieces started disappearing so we took everything out. Ironically he wont chew the big dog bed he sleeps on outside the crate although stuffed toys last about 34 seconds in his control


----------



## WicketLeia (Oct 15, 2007)

Same thing happened to me. After 2 bed attempts, we stuck with a blanket and has worked perfectly.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I usually never use doggie beds, but use 'recycled' blankets and quilts... When my dog's get to 'destuffing' a quilt, they get a plain boring blanket in their kennel; or worse, a towel...and we all know how comfy a towel is...Lol! 

Usually though, if they are destuffing something continually, this is probably a 'boredom' behavior; they have learned that this is a fun way to pass time, even though you don't approve! Get some Kongs, and stuff them and put them in his kennel with him when you have to be gone. You can put a good strong rope toy in there too, to counteract any other 'chewing' issues. I like to 'baste' the rope (for bad bed chewers) with some beef broth...I just rub some on so they get the idea that they can chew and pluck at that instead! 

Most importantly WEAR your dog out each and every time you have to leave him in his kennel; a tired dog, is a dog who is less likely to be bored and destructive in his kennel when he has to be in there. Get some good panting fun in with him before bed time, and before you leave for work, etc. When you notice that he is ready to lay down, put him in his kennel with his stuffed toys and ropes. With some big dogs this still may not be a 'fool proof' thing (my Border mix was like RonE's Esther for almost a year, even with TONS of exercise...she just hated being home alone with "nothing to do"; at night she didn't chew) , but with littler dogs, it should be relatively easy to get some good exercise in that will wear them down enough to keep them calm in the kennel while you have to be out.


----------



## Bailizzle812 (Feb 9, 2008)

Love's_Sophie said:


> I usually never use doggie beds, but use 'recycled' blankets and quilts... When my dog's get to 'destuffing' a quilt, they get a plain boring blanket in their kennel; or worse, a towel...and we all know how comfy a towel is...Lol!
> 
> Usually though, if they are destuffing something continually, this is probably a 'boredom' behavior; they have learned that this is a fun way to pass time, even though you don't approve! Get some Kongs, and stuff them and put them in his kennel with him when you have to be gone. You can put a good strong rope toy in there too, to counteract any other 'chewing' issues. I like to 'baste' the rope (for bad bed chewers) with some beef broth...I just rub some on so they get the idea that they can chew and pluck at that instead!
> 
> Most importantly WEAR your dog out each and every time you have to leave him in his kennel; a tired dog, is a dog who is less likely to be bored and destructive in his kennel when he has to be in there. Get some good panting fun in with him before bed time, and before you leave for work, etc. When you notice that he is ready to lay down, put him in his kennel with his stuffed toys and ropes. With some big dogs this still may not be a 'fool proof' thing (my Border mix was like RonE's Esther for almost a year, even with TONS of exercise...she just hated being home alone with "nothing to do"; at night she didn't chew) , but with littler dogs, it should be relatively easy to get some good exercise in that will wear them down enough to keep them calm in the kennel while you have to be out.



thanks a lot for the info....yea we've learned that tiring him out before we have to leave him helps a lot lol...


----------

